# General > Birdwatching >  Swallows have arrived in Brough.

## Headwark

The Swallows have just arrived here in Brough. Always a pleasure to see them.

----------


## Stack Rock

My first sighting of them in Staxigoe this morning

----------


## Gronnuck

Great news.  With a bit of luck then our House martins will arrive soon too!

----------

